# Do green leafy herbs count as "green leafy vegetables"?



## P-chan (Jan 23, 2004)

What is the nutritional value of herbs?

I watch my toddler snarf down tabbouleh (heavy on the parsley) and pesto (lots of basil), and I realize that she's eating way more green this way than she does via spinach or kale.

The herbs are green...and leafy....or is this wishful thinking?


----------



## Jaspersmommy (Sep 19, 2004)

Herbs are very nutritious. Parsley is very high in iron. I say it's awesome


----------



## lisalou (May 20, 2005)

I think parsley also has a high amount of Vit. C which helps iron absorption if I'm not mistaken. Also is high in folate. I'm sure not all herbs have such high nutritional benefit but they do count.


----------



## tboroson (Nov 19, 2002)

Totally! Herbs are super nutritious. I think the only reason they don't get more face time is that they're too strong to eat in quantity. I regularly throw a handful of cilantro or parsley into salads with other greens.

In Sandor Katz' new book, The Revolution will not be Microwaved, he has a recipe for making pesto with chickweed and other wildcrafted plants (i.e. weeds).


----------



## savithny (Oct 23, 2005)

When I found the USDA food info database for my Palm Pilot, I typed in "BAsil" one day and found out that it is chock full of vitamins and antioxidants.
http://www.nutritiondata.com/facts-C00001-01c203R.html

And my mom used to eat her parsley garnish and tell me to eat mine "because its got more Vitamin C than anything on your plate."


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I count it more than many other "veggies" Green leafies are in a class of their own though and are not technically a veg-or so I've read. That is why they can be combined with fruit quite easily.


----------



## savithny (Oct 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tboroson* 
Totally! Herbs are super nutritious. I think the only reason they don't get more face time is that they're too strong to eat in quantity. I regularly throw a handful of cilantro or parsley into salads with other greens.

In Sandor Katz' new book, The Revolution will not be Microwaved, he has a recipe for making pesto with chickweed and other wildcrafted plants (i.e. weeds).

When I was looking for information on Garlic Mustard control (its an invasive weed around here and turned up in our garden), I found a number of recipes for it, including a garlic mustard pesto. Didn't try it, but sounded interesting.


----------



## P-chan (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks for all the wonderful! I thought I was just rationalizing.







:


----------



## DesertFlower (Oct 20, 2004)

Definitely. Fresh herbs, especially if organic, are packed with nutrients.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

parsley is actually classified as veggie and not an herb. or at least that is what I heard.


----------

